# No. VA April Make and Take



## Halloween_Anna

We're holding our first official Make and Take in April! We will be building tombstones out of styrofoam.

Looking for input on dates for early April. Keep in mind April 8 is Easter, but I can still do 4/7. And yuck, the next weekend is taxes!

maybe 3/31 would work?

Location will be Manassas. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Grouf

Pretty psyched to hear about a local M&T. Thanks for doing the leg work Anna! I'll be gone on family vaca from Mar 31st to April 7th so may miss the first one, but am pretty available any other time.


----------



## gothdj

WARNING - LONG POST - Well, Anna and I are thinking March 31 for the tombstone make and take - anyone have some thoughts on that? I would want to start pretty early, as there is much to show, and we have to allow for paint to dry.... 
Penciled in plans are :
Meet up an Anna's place ( in Mannassas somewhere... ) 
Anne will hopefully see if her local Lowes carries the green insulation foam board and in what thicknesses. 
I was also thinking I might run a quick demo on plastic skeleton corpsing if there is time
A 8 by 4 sheet costs between 16 and 25 bucks, depending on the thickness, so, if you are not bringing your own foam board, bring some money to ease the pain, the less you bring, the more chip in money would be a nice touch. a fair amount of tools will be needed too, so, again, same as above.
What tools will we use? What other people do not bring, between Greg and I, we can bring any and all of the following.
- Foam board
- most important - what do you want on your stone?? Name, date, an epitaph, maybe a cross or small statue we can put into the stone, etc
- an idea of what size and shape you want your stone/s to be
- glue gun and spare glue sticks
- an extension cord
- foamboard adhesive and caulk gun
- small paint roller, pan, paint brushes ( small and normal size ) 
- various grey and black paint
- powered reciprating "jig" saw
- wood burner tool/soder gun
- shureform scraper
- " T " or " L " carpender stick
- Yard stick
- Router or Dremel with router bits
- Heat gun
- Acetone
- An airbrush
- exacto Knife with new blades
- dark sharpie
- something to eat and drink
I will also bring my little boombox and some of my favorite halloween music to listen to when I am doing Halloween stuff.

I know this looks like a lot of stuff, but, some of it is to show the various styles we have used to make the stones, so you can choose the way you want to do them, and depending on the tools you have at home to do your own !


----------



## bmaskmaker

Looks great!

Can you give a guestimate on how long you're thinking the event lasts? Start early (what's early?) and ends approximately when? 

I have most of the supplies I'd need ... and I'd love to be there, just need to figure out if it's feasible.

-- b


----------



## Halloween_Anna

b - not sure what gothdj means by early. 10? I know you have a fair amount of travel. And it can be as late as we want. 

I have most of the tools on that list also, just no airbrush (yet!).

I will also provide a fair amount of food and drink, just need to know if anyone has any allergies or things they refuse to eat?


----------



## gothdj

10 sounds good to me. Again, i will run it by Greg. 
So, Anne, could you make a list of what you have of the list above, so we can prune down what people need to bring. Some things we will need multiple of, such as brushes and depending on what folks like to use to dig into the stones, multiple of 'those'. I have all of the above, just dont want to haul 'that' much around, but more than happy to bring whatever is needed.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

gothdj said:


> WARNING - LONG POST - Anne will hopefully see if her local Lowes carries the green insulation foam board and in what thicknesses.
> - glue gun and spare glue sticks
> - an extension cord
> - foamboard adhesive and caulk gun
> - small paint roller, pan, paint brushes ( small and normal size )
> - various grey and black paint
> - powered reciprocating "jig" saw
> - wood burner tool/solder gun
> - " T " or " L " carpender stick
> - Yard stick
> - Router or Dremel with router bits
> - Heat gun
> - Acetone
> - exacto Knife with new blades
> - dark sharpie
> - something to eat and drink
> -boombox and some of my favorite halloween music to listen to when I am doing Halloween stuff.


I have all of the above or will by event date. I will have multiples of solder guns and paint brushes. 
I do not have an air brush, and am not sure what a shure form scraper is, unless it is the same as used for drywall patching. If so, then I have a few.

As to the foam board - my Lowes only carries 2" and 1/2". I believe there are 2 stores right now with 1" in stock. I checked their website - no store apparently carries 1-1/2". Minimum special order is 64 sheets, don't think that many will show up!

Dave from Red Robin is on board already.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

I've located the 1-1/2" foam board at Home Depot. It's white, not pink or green. Any objections?


----------



## RavenLunatic

some of the other cvh and i may make the trip up there. i may still come if none of them end up going. i'll just bring someone else with me. it'd be good to get back to making stuff again.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Excellent! more haunters! I've also located blue foam board at 1-1/2", so I think we're good. Working with a contractor to get the discount now.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

update to foam board - I now own 5 sheets of Green. Enough for 20 bodies. Bring out yer DEAD!!!


----------



## gothdj

If the white stuff is beaded white foam, like cheap coolers are made out of, that is not what we want.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

at the last second, green was not really green, so came home with pink! Make and Take was a success, with the forecasted rain not happening. Pics up in new album on my page.


----------

